# "Chassis Intruded" Problem



## SvN (16. April 2009)

Hi,
foolgendes Problem: Hab mir grad meine neue Grafikkarte und 2 Gehäuselüfter eingebaut. Beim booten bekomm ich jedoch den Fatal Error "Chassis Intruded"
System stopped.
Scheint einer Art Diebstahlsschutz zu sein wenn das Gehäuse geöffnet wird, der sich durch Jumper aber deaktivieren lässt.
Aber, der jumper sitzt so wie ers sitzen soll, und ins bios setup selbst komm ich nicht mehr rein. Warum das ding überhaupt aktiviert wurde frag ich mich auch, hab so nen sensor nicht am Gehäuse.

Jemand ne Idee was ich jetzt machen sollte?

MB:Asus P5Q
GTX 260,E8400,450 Watt NT,4GB DDR2,Cooler Master Elite 330


----------



## INU.ID (16. April 2009)

Hallo.

Mach nen CMOS/Bios Reset.

MFG

PS: Schau mal im Handbuch bezüglich der Meldung nach. Soweit mir bekannt kann man an manche Mainboards einen "Tür-Kontakt" anschließen, welcher dem Bios mitteilt wenn das Gehäuse geöffnet wurde. Da du vermutlich keinen solchen Kontakt angeschlossen hast, stellt sich mir die Frage warum du diese Meldung erhälst. Evtl. erneut die Stellung des Jumpers und das Bios überprüfen.

PPS: Google erster treffer: http://www.pcfreunde.de/forum/t5374/chassis-intruded/


----------



## SvN (16. April 2009)

Gegoogelt hab ich schon  was ich da gefunden hab, hat aber nicht geholfen.
Die Jumper Position stimmt, und nen Sensor ob das Gehäuse offen ist hab ich nicht.
Irgentwie hab ichs grad ins Bios geschafft, hab dort aber leider keine Option den Mist zu deaktivieren. Ich versuchs dann mal mit einem Reset


----------



## kc1992 (16. April 2009)

Ich hatte das Prob auch die letzten Tage.
Ich hab CMOS Reset gemacht alle Lüfter reingsteckt ging immer noch nich.
Dann hab ich das Gehäuse zu gemacht und in eine aufrechte Position gestellt und es ging wieder..
Das Mainboard sucht Kontakt zum Gehäuse, musst ma gucken ob du Gummi-abtrennscheibne vom MB zum Case hast.


----------



## Apokalypsos (16. April 2009)

Evtl. hilft es, einfach die Stop-Meldungen zu deaktiveren (Halt on no errors)


----------



## Lexx (16. April 2009)

kc1992 schrieb:


> Das Mainboard sucht Kontakt zum Gehäuse, musst ma gucken ob du Gummi-abtrennscheibne vom MB zum Case hast.


Ich denke mal, wäre das der Fall, würde das Board kurzschliessen und wahrscheinlich auch Schaden nehmen.

Abgesehen davon sind die Löcher für die Abstandshalter geerdet.


----------



## 4clocker (16. April 2009)

Hatte ich neulich auch das Problem nachdem ich nen Wasserkühler auf mein Board gebastelt hab. Hab dann einfach überall mal an den Steckern usw gefummelt und irgendwann gings plötztlich wieder, keine Ahnung was das sollte.


----------



## SvN (16. April 2009)

Naja hab auch nochmal rumgefummelt und ging dann auch wieder, dachte ich zumindest.Nach nem Neustart wars wieder da.
Wenn ich den PC starte kommt der Fehler, wenn ich dann Resete gehts. Kann aber keine dauerhafte Lösung sein den PC immer "2 mal" anmachen zu müssen.


Die Stop Meldung zu deaktivieren hab ich versucht hab dafür aber keine Option im BIOS gefunden. Konnte nur "Press F1 on failure" de/aktivieren. 
Kann man den Mist irgentwie auf die Harte Tour deaktivieren, die Pins abbrechen oder sowas?


----------



## Zoon (16. April 2009)

Der "Chassis Intrusion" Connector liegt beim P5Q unter dem letzten Slot, die Kontakte "Chassis Signal" & "Ground" sind mit einem Jumper verbunden, somit ist "Chassis Intrusion Detection" deaktiviert (Standardeinstellung von Asus), ist der Jumper weg ist diese Warneinrichtung "scharf".

So stehts in der Anleitung. Hast du evtl. den Gehäuselüfter aus Versehen an den Chassis Intrusion angeklemmt? Oder probier mal einen anderen Jumper aus, manchmal leiern die auch aus und geben kein Kontakt mehr.


----------

